# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Whats A "Slaw" Burger

## Karl

A SLAW BURGER...FRIES ....and A Bottle of SKI presumably "Whiskey" there ...

----------



----------


## Northern Rivers

Thanks, Karl.

----------


## keymanjim

A good pulled pork sandwich can stand on it's own. But, sometimes you need to put some slaw and sliced pickle on it.
I use to go to a place that was so-so on their bar-b-cue, but they had an excellent hickory smoked prime rib sandwich on a kaiser roll. It was perfect just the way it was. You didn't need to add any sauce or seasonings. Sure, it cost $12 each. But, it was worth it. Unfortunately no one else thought that and they went out of business.
Up until a few years ago I use to go out of my way to hit a hot dog franchise called the New England Hot Dog Company. There they had an excellent dog called a Bar Harbor. Which consisted of a foot long hot dog covered in chili, cheese, sauteed onions, real chopped bacon and jalapenos. The franchise went tits-up. But, I still have a copy of their menu. And one day soon I will open my own chain of hot dog restaurants based on their combinations.

----------

Jen (01-25-2016),Karl (01-23-2016),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2016),Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

Here's my recipe for a barbeque sauce.

30 oz tomato sauce
30 oz apple cider vinegar
.5 cup brown sugar
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
.5 tsp crushed red pepper
.25 tsp liquid smoke

combine in a saucepan, stir, and bring to a boil.

Let cool.

Store in bottles in the cabinet.



Real easy and very good. This is MY recipe, not some cookbook. 
If anyone tries it, let me know if you love it or hate it.

----------

Jen (01-25-2016),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2016),Rickity Plumber (01-23-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

The best BBQ sauce in the world...is maple syrup.

----------


## Karl

> Here's my recipe for a barbeque sauce.
> 
> 30 oz tomato sauce
> 30 oz apple cider vinegar
> .5 cup brown sugar
> 1 tsp chili powder
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> .5 tsp crushed red pepper
> .25 tsp liquid smoke
> ...


Still easier to buy a bottle of Bullseye or sweet baby rays...

Sorry but I'm a LAZY fuck...

----------

Northern Rivers (01-24-2016),NuYawka (01-23-2016),Retiredat50 (03-27-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Still easier to buy a bottle of Bullseye or sweet baby rays...
> 
> Sorry but I'm a LAZY fuck...


I'm going to give Trinnitys a try this summer but your right Karl , that Sweet Baby Rays is pretty good  , wouldn't throw that outa bed .

----------

Karl (01-23-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> A good pulled pork sandwich can stand on it's own. But, sometimes you need to put some slaw and sliced pickle on it.
> I use to go to a place that was so-so on their bar-b-cue, but they had an excellent hickory smoked prime rib sandwich on a kaiser roll. It was perfect just the way it was. You didn't need to add any sauce or seasonings. Sure, it cost $12 each. But, it was worth it. Unfortunately no one else thought that and they went out of business.
> Up until a few years ago I use to go out of my way to hit a hot dog franchise called the New England Hot Dog Company. There they had an excellent dog called a Bar Harbor. Which consisted of a foot long hot dog covered in chili, cheese, sauteed onions, real chopped bacon and jalapenos. The franchise went tits-up. But, I still have a copy of their menu. And one day soon I will open my own chain of hot dog restaurants based on their combinations.


I love dogs . . .all shapes and varieties. I do love a Chicago style dog (yeah @Karl).

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

It's hard to beat Sweet Baby Ray's. 
Heres a local homemade sauce that's been around for over  seventy years. It is loaded with onion and garlic.

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

I've learned to smoke better on my Webber grill than anything I can find within 100 miles. Love slaw but on the side. Any BBQ sauce from the bottle gets a healthy dose of vinegar added.

----------

Retiredat50 (03-27-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

> Still easier to buy a bottle of Bullseye or sweet baby rays...
> 
> Sorry but I'm a LAZY fuck...


 :Tongue20:

----------

Karl (01-25-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I've learned to smoke better on my Webber grill than anything I can find within 100 miles. Love slaw but on the side. Any BBQ sauce from the bottle gets a healthy dose of vinegar added.


The herb vinegars work well, too. Homemade  Rosemary and basil infused are my favorites. 

I refuse to own a gas grill(I like charcoal) but I refuse to own anything but a propane smoker. When you're smoking for six hours or more, it's a lot of trouble to have to relight charcoal one or two more times or keep adding. The temp goes up and down and charcoal is expensive. With propane you can maintain any heat for long periods while you go about your business and it's cheaper the charcoal. It's also portable and you can use a propane smoker anywhere. I find the electric smokers work fairly well but you're tied to that cord and if you have to use a generator to power it at the camp, it really becomes expensive.

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The herb vinegars work well, too. Homemade  Rosemary and basil infused are my favorites. 
> 
> I refuse to own a gas grill(I like charcoal) but I refuse to own anything but a propane smoker. When you're smoking for six hours or more, it's a lot of trouble to have to relight charcoal one or two more times or keep adding. The temp goes up and down and charcoal is expensive. With propane you can maintain any heat for long periods while you go about your business and it's cheaper the charcoal. It's also portable and you can use a propane smoker anywhere. I find the electric smokers work fairly well but you're tied to that cord and if you have to use a generator to power it at the camp, it really becomes expensive.


I can get four to five hours of smoke from one flute of charcoal. I soak wood chips in water, drain them and then put them in a heavy duty aluminum foil pouch with a small slit on the top. I push all the coals to one side, put the wood chip pouch on top, and open the lid vent about halfway. I have to rotate the meats about once per hour, but that's it. Very rare that I have to add new coals.

It's actually easier than trying to grill a perfect medium steak. 

I went from gas to charcoal ten years ago. I also have a stone outside hearth where I use wood. Dying to build a ceramic bread/pizza oven when I can find the time.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I can get four to five hours of smoke from one flute of charcoal. I soak wood chips in water, drain them and then put them in a heavy duty aluminum foil pouch with a small slit on the top. I push all the coals to one side, put the wood chip pouch on top, and open the lid vent about halfway. I have to rotate the meats about once per hour, but that's it. Very rare that I have to add new coals.
> 
> It's actually easier than trying to grill a perfect medium steak. 
> 
> I went from gas to charcoal ten years ago. I also have a stone outside hearth where I use wood. Dying to build a ceramic bread/pizza oven when I can find the time.


Awesome!

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I can get four to five hours of smoke from one flute of charcoal. I soak wood chips in water, drain them and then put them in a heavy duty aluminum foil pouch with a small slit on the top. I push all the coals to one side, put the wood chip pouch on top, and open the lid vent about halfway. I have to rotate the meats about once per hour, but that's it. Very rare that I have to add new coals.
> 
> It's actually easier than trying to grill a perfect medium steak. 
> 
> I went from gas to charcoal ten years ago. I also have a stone outside hearth where I use wood. Dying to build a ceramic bread/pizza oven when I can find the time.


I also have an old steel refrigerator converted into a large smoker. I use only pecan or oak logs in it. I seldom use it because it's very large. Sometimes I order a 30 lb case of Tom turkey necks. They are large and meaty. I have a band meat saw, so I cut them myself in 2-3 inch pieces and season them well before I smoke them for gumbo same stews. 
Most things I only smoke until they are well smoked but not fully cooked. They go into the freezer for later cooking. Other things I'll finish out, completely. Smoked chicken halfs are just so purty!!
Smoked and seasoned garfish or bowfin filets sliced in quarter inch pieces across the grain will make you slap yo momma.

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I also have an old steel refrigerator converted into a large smoker. I use only pecan or oak logs in it. I seldom use it because it's very large. Sometimes I order a 30 lb case of Tom turkey necks. They are large and meaty. I have a band meat saw, so I cut them myself in 2-3 inch pieces and season them well before I smoke them for gumbo same stews. 
> Most things I only smoke until they are well smoked but not fully cooked. They go into the freezer for later cooking. Other things I'll finish out, completely. Smoked chicken halfs are just so purty!!
> Smoked and seasoned garfish or bowfin filets sliced in quarter inch pieces across the grain will make you slap yo momma.


Smoked fish is amazing. I'll be down there to see you later today. Fire it up, Sparky.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Smoked fish is amazing. I'll be down there to see you later today. Fire it up, Sparky.


Smoked veggies, too. 
Ever watch Stephen Reichlan on PBS?

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Smoked veggies, too. 
> Ever watch Stephen Reichlan on PBS?


Is that the guy with the moustache who grills everything?

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> I'm going to give Trinnity's a try this summer but your right Karl , that Sweet Baby Rays is pretty good  , wouldn't throw that outa bed .


The nice thing about my sauce is it's so easy to make. I but some in the bbq to flavor and moisten it, and then used the bottled portion to top the meat when making a sandwich, like this


bun top
slaw
sauce
meat
bun bottom

Made on toasted French bread is good too.



hell yeah

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The nice thing about my sauce is it's so easy to make. I but some in the bbq to flavor and moisten it, and then used the bottled portion to top the meat when making a sandwich, like this
> 
> 
> bun top
> slaw
> sauce
> meat
> bun bottom
> 
> ...


Holy hell that looks amazing. Bring it along. We'll all meet at Hawk's house.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The nice thing about my sauce is it's so easy to make. I but some in the bbq to flavor and moisten it, and then used the bottled portion to top the meat when making a sandwich, like this
> 
> 
> bun top
> slaw
> sauce
> meat
> bun bottom
> 
> ...


Hell yea! Catch a ride with pepper and his wife and his wife's sister. 
Hell yea!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Is that the guy with the moustache who grills everything?


He was making deserts and baking cakes on the pit last week.

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> He was making deserts and baking cakes on the pit last week.


I like that guy. You can tell he really loves his own cooking.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

It's a crusty french roll. I did't take that pic, but my sandwiched look pretty much like that. Thing is about pulled pork bbq, think outside the box - so many breads to choose from and I can't imagine any kind that wouldn't work. I was out of bread one time and made a grill cheese on rye. It was phenomenal. Try it sometime.
 @Pepper Belly, I'll just bet you have some nice buns.

----------

Pepper Belly (01-23-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

Why do we have food on the mind today? I know here it's all about keeping warm and eatin' good. Snowy day.

I'm making a big ol beef stew and cornbread for the menz. I add butter beans, okra, and corn to mine. It's hearty.

They're all out in the snow working on a project.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Why do we have food on the mind today? I know here it's all about keeping warm and eatin' good. Snowy day.
> 
> I'm making a big ol beef stew and cornbread for the menz. I add butter beans, okra, and corn to mine. It's hearty.
> 
> They're all out in the snow working on a project.


My wife is making beef stew as well. It was either that or chilli. Hot meat, goddamn it.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Why do we have food on the mind today? I know here it's all about keeping warm and eatin' good. Snowy day.
> 
> I'm making a big ol beef stew and cornbread for the menz. I add butter beans, okra, and corn to mine. It's hearty.
> 
> They're all out in the snow working on a project.


How much snow have you guys gotten and are you expecting more. 
Wish we had snow. I would pack my Yeti full and stick my beer in the snow outside with a string attached to every bottle. Then I could crack the window and reel them in without having to go outside.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Why do we have food on the mind today? I know here it's all about keeping warm and eatin' good. Snowy day.
> 
> I'm making a big ol beef stew and cornbread for the menz. I add butter beans, okra, and corn to mine. It's hearty.
> 
> They're all out in the snow working on a project.


Ha. Cooked some butter beans last night. Didn't soak them first. 
I need to borrow some ch4 carbon credits today.

----------


## Trinnity

We've only got a couple of inches, but it's layers of snow, sleet, ice. The trees are iced and the wind is blowing. I feel sorry for my husband and the boys out digging fence posts in this. They may have to stop and try again tomorrow. But this is our only window to do this. Long story.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

> Here's my recipe for a barbeque sauce.
> 
> 30 oz tomato sauce
> 30 oz apple cider vinegar
> .5 cup brown sugar
> 1 tsp chili powder
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> .5 tsp crushed red pepper
> .25 tsp liquid smoke
> ...


so this doesn't have to be refrigerated.

----------


## Trinnity

> so this doesn't have to be refrigerated.


It doesn't need to be refrigerated.

----------

